# Location of preset & template files LR6 & windows 10



## neilv (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a new note book with windows 10, I have installed LR 6 CC & I am trying to transfer the presets & templates from my Mac to the notebook so they are the same on both machines.
I have placed the files into C:\Users\Neil\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom with the other template & preset files but they do not show in LR.

Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 13, 2015)

When you say you copied your presets & templates into the Lightroom folder, I assume you meant that you copied them into the relevant "User Presets" sub-folder? I usually just copy the entire Lightroom folder into the Adobe folder on the new computer, makes it a lot easier.

But assuming you did copy your stuff into the correct sub-folders, can you check the status of the "Store Presets with this catalog" option on the Preferences>Presets tab? If it's checked, uncheck it to see if your presets are now showing.


----------



## neilv (Dec 15, 2015)

I had copied the presets into "C:\Users\Neil\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom" 
This is where they were stored before.
I have gone into the LR & "Store presets with this catalog" was not checked.
The presets do not show.

Neil


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2015)

And you definitely copied the presets into the appropriate "User Presets" sub-folder, e.g Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets/User Presets?


----------



## neilv (Dec 17, 2015)

Jim
Yes the files have been copies to the above folders. While trying to resolve the issue I turned LR off & On & the presets appeared. 
So that was the problem. I hate changing computers & getting used to a new Windows, why can't it be like the MAC with nice smooth transitions. (sorry got side tracked)
Thanks for your help.

Neil


----------

